# Eastern box turtles



## PlayingMantis (May 28, 2019)

I feel lucky to live near an area that has an Eastern Box Turtle population. In the span of less than a month, I've spotted a male and a female. Seeing these turtles have inspired me to get into the reptile hobby. Now I have two baby tortoises that I bought online as well as a chameleon that I bought at a reptile show. Just wanted to share with you guys!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 28, 2019)

Cool! Show us some more pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 29, 2019)

Show us the cham!


----------



## Viking (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a friend that breeds Sulcata. They like to dig.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice you get to see them.


----------

